# We haven't been around for awhile...



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

so I thought I'd post a couple new pics of my lil' guy.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

And here are a couple action shots of him chasing his tennis ball. They're not the best, but then I'm not a photographer.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG I love him :love7: I really love pic 4 he looks so sweet :love7:


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hehe, thanks!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Great pics!! I love the black and white.
I love the tennis ball pics too.
I wish I had a nice secure area for Carl to run around in. I have a huge field behind my house but he likes to snack on goose poop :shock:


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Omg, he is SOOOOO cute!! I just want to pick him up and squeeze him! :love1: He is such a handsome guy. I love his facial expressions! Welcome back


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

He is indeed very cute! Love the action shots!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

he is a handsome chi


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

He is so gorgeous indeed, loved the pics XXXX


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

Awwwww he is a peach!! he has a nose like henry, i call it a "squishy" nose :lol: i'm sure that's not the correct term though


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

Is that a regular size tennis ball? how does he pick it up?!?! i gave henry a regular sized one but he couldn't pick it up & got really frustrated, so i got him some little ones made for puppies!


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

He's great. None of my chi's will chase a ball much less bring it back lol


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He is adorable!  It looks like the tennis ball is bigger than him!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG he is sooooooo beautiful , His face is gorgeous i just wanna kiss it :love10: :love7: :love4:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is sooo cute! I love that adorable face. Its great to see a chihuahua play fetch and run like a racehorse. Bella also runs like a racehorse playing fetch with her toys.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww I'm glad to see you guys here again! He is just soo adorable, I love him!    The running ones are so cute.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he is adorable! :love5: i really like your b&w pictures  

the ones with the tennis ball are so cute


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone! That is a small tennis ball, about half the size of a regular one I guess. I got it from Wal-mart I believe. He loves it!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

That small and stil so big next to him? He must be tiny! What is his weight? I am thinking of getting a tiny ball for Tyke bc he loves fetch. He is such a cutie!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

BlueMo0nz said:


> That small and stil so big next to him? He must be tiny! What is his weight? I am thinking of getting a tiny ball for Tyke bc he loves fetch. He is such a cutie!


Sorry, I just saw this. He weighs right around 3 lbs, depending on the day.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

He is soooo cute! I love his color! The pictures of him chasing the tennis ball are great! I love when they zoom around!


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

very cute! i love his lil head!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG! He is just to die for!!!


----------

